# Painting Nurgle



## warrior-of-hope (Dec 20, 2006)

Does anyone have painted the nurgle daemon lord? I got the model and have sprayed it black but not sure where to start. I thought of Camo green with a purple wash and then drybrush some greens but i'm not so great at painting and i want it to look better than my friends Daemon prince :twisted: [his is Khorne]


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

look at www.deathguard.org for some really good tips (its where i got mine).

I start with an Ogre flesh spray (not easy to get these days but CB spray followed by a 1:1 Catchan Green and Graveyard works just as well) then "wet brush catachan over and apply a light black then slightly stronger brown wash to give a nice base.

THen just build up using catachan, khaki, graveyard, rotting and bubonic with plenty of brown washes and the odd light black between on selected patches.

Like they'll tell you on DG.org its all about the multiple washes.


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

*Plague Marines*

I base my Plague Marines with Goblin green mixed with Vallejo Burn Umber,it gives you a nice dark dirty looking green.After it dries I use a burnt umber wash to give the model a rusty dirty look.then I just dry brush with rotting flesh.I use chainmail for the armor trim and give it a black ink wash(I use kels magic sauce,I get it from thewarstore.com).then paint the skulls and add details as you like.

Heres a link to my friend battle report I used my Plague Marines against his bugs.The pic dont do my guys justice,but itll give you an idea.

http://www.40kforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=30779


----------



## mathewbaich (Dec 31, 2006)

Here's a pic of mine:


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

Outstanding.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Thats a mean manreaper


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice, I love the non pale green skin for a change. The holes in the wings rock too.


----------



## Blood Claw Warrior (Jan 26, 2007)

That is a great model there. As Wraithlord said, I also really like different skin color too. It has a cool base as well.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

That is a very nice model. I like the color of the model looks a lot like flesh almost kinda clean for nurgle but I love it.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I am actually a fan of cleanly painted models. It is a pet peeve of mine that so many gamers out there think that Nurgle means dirty and/or sloppy painting. You can all the requisite pus/rot/etc on a model and still do a clean paint job. But then, I am one of those people who can't force themselves to paint non-clean, even if I really do want to. Call it my own personality flaw :lol:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Heres how I paint my Nurgle bits and by the way that Daemon Prince is way cool mathewbaich!


----------



## Blood Claw Warrior (Jan 26, 2007)

I really like those Nurgle bits The Changer of Ways. They are detailed for such small models and are done well. I especially like the one with maggots in his mouth.


----------



## philbrad (Jan 26, 2007)

Tres coolio! 

PhilB


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

both those pics are amazing, nurgle is definitely up there on my 'armies to do' list. browns and greens are your friend i think...


----------



## KyrieQT (Feb 1, 2007)

Heyaz; I'm new here and I predominantly work with Chaos and tyranids (thought my mind is ever changing) I fount the best way to do Nurglish "flesh" would be to start with a kinda rotting flesh/pale(?) flesh (sorry i use my own acrylics so not too sure 'bout the paint names) then work over the highlights with a variation of blues, greens, browns etc. A couple of brown ink washes and some drybrushing and you should have yourself a nice unpleasant model!


----------

